

Twitter Adds Image Upload Feature - bradly
https://support.twitter.com/articles/20156423

======
sp332
There's validation and then there's being steamrolled. Not all the "tweet an
image" startups are toast, but a lot of them are. Instagram will be fine, for
example.

------
rick888
Yeah, this is why you don't base your entire business on something like images
for twitter.

